

Ask YC: Should 37signals be banned from YC? - askyc

Clearly 37signals provide no content for our community. I am calling a vote on banning their articles from Hacker News.
======
brianlash
37signals is doing what a lot of us are trying to do, and what's more, they're
doing it with tremendous success. That's why posts about them get voted up --
each is a chance to learn from their example.

Anyway, don't you agree you ought to have more than 1 karma before making
blanket statements about what's best for "our community?"

------
gaika
why don't you post something interesting instead?

------
bmaier
I agree with their model and love what they write, though I do think that they
could post a picture of themselves and it would get voted up here just the
same.

------
standardremix
Speak for yourself, I find most of their content worth reading.

